# decent beater tools????



## shopguy (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello all, I have been learning from this site for quite a while now, and must say it sure is nice to have a place like this to turn to when in need of advice!

To start off, I began a new job about 6 months ago building oilfield equipment packages on skids that get shipped out once complete. My job title is mechanic, but I often find myself cutting and threading conduit on the pipe threaders and running the conduit. That being said, I often carry a few cheaper tools that are easily warrantied that I don't mind using and abusing in order to do my job. Now I know you guys dislike the southwire stuff, but Lowes is about my only option for this criteria, mostly due to the long hours I work since all other vendors in the area are closed by the time I get off from work. I really like my new alligator channel-locks but can't imagine me abusing them like I do with my cheap Kobalt pliers that have been a huge let down since day one. What is the general opinion on the southwire stuff now that it's been out a while? I have seen some electricians in the gulf use them, but most tools get lost out there anyway, so cheap is sometimes better. Give me some advice fellas!!!!!


----------



## Fuzz (Aug 18, 2013)

I believe that Southwire tools are over priced for what they are. I would recommend holding every brand of tools in your hand and weigh the price tag against the perceived level of quality. Don't just buy all of any one brand, either. I have a little bit of everything. Knipex pliers along with Channellock, Crescent, Klein, Greenlee, and some funky Harbor Freight needle nose, for examples. Everything has a use...I'm not dropping those Knipex pliers into a septic tank! The HF pliers fill that bill.

Don't just rely on Lowes for your tools....the internet never closes! Amazon, Zoro, HD....Harbor Freight...they will leave tools on your doorstep if you give them money. Trust me.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

how about craftsman


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

shopguy said:


> Hello all, I have been learning from this site for quite a while now, and must say it sure is nice to have a place like this to turn to when in need of advice!
> 
> To start off, I began a new job about 6 months ago building oilfield equipment packages on skids that get shipped out once complete. My job title is mechanic, but I often find myself cutting and threading conduit on the pipe threaders and running the conduit. That being said, I often carry a few cheaper tools that are easily warrantied that I don't mind using and abusing in order to do my job. Now I know you guys dislike the southwire stuff, but Lowes is about my only option for this criteria, mostly due to the long hours I work since all other vendors in the area are closed by the time I get off from work. I really like my new alligator channel-locks but can't imagine me abusing them like I do with my cheap Kobalt pliers that have been a huge let down since day one. What is the general opinion on the southwire stuff now that it's been out a while? I have seen some electricians in the gulf use them, but most tools get lost out there anyway, so cheap is sometimes better. Give me some advice fellas!!!!!


Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:

The good news is you can order any tool you wish on line, like Klein tools, and all the others.


----------



## shopguy (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome 

I do have lots of craftsman tools, but unfortunately sears is about a 30 minute drive opposite of where I go. Another thing I have noticed about craftsman pliers is how they will begin jumping adjustment and become jammed just like the kobalt will. As far as getting tools online, I probably get 80% of my tools from there...but the few things I do get local are the hard used tools that I may need replaced often. I have been told on more than one occasion that higher brands such as klein will not be warrantied if the supplier feels they have been misused in any way, and we all know that to get the job done, sometimes a tool has to be used in what ever way in needs to be used at the time. I wish I would have bought up the Ideal stuff when is was on sale a few years ago. Then I kept waiting on the Greenlee tools to go down in price, but they barely lowered them from full price before the southwire stuff came along. The Irwin pliers just seem a little too cheap with all the plastic for me to trust.


----------



## oldbikeguy (Nov 29, 2014)

The Lowes by me sells Klein it's about all I use except a few from Snap-On


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome ShopGuy

I'm probably the worst person to ask which tool to _'beat on'_

I beat on 'em all....

~CS~


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I use a lot of Klein and some Milwaukee hand tools. I still use my Ideal reflex t strippers though.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a beater screwdriver and channel locks but that's about it. The rest I might abuse now and then but not to badly. I go grab the right tool for what I'm doing. 
I do replace things as they wear out. The old tools I keep in a pouch at home as a spare set. 

As for craftsman channel locks, I have an old pair that don't wanna die. I've worn the teeth out reaming conduit and hate the newer one. Quality went down the tubes years ago.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Dewalt came out with a chisel screwdriver. 

I just buy another screw driver after the tip wears out, there's my beater.

Perhaps you need to add some additional line of tools that are made for
beating if you using only what you have on hand!


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-t...-inch-x-8-inch-slotted-screwdriver-94619.html

1.99 i beat the crap out of it and it lasts a long time.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

Klein makes a demolition driver


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I beat on my knipex cobras all day, including taking a deadblow to the handles.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have both the DeWalt and Klein demo screwdrivers. They work pretty good.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I beat on all of my tools. If a tool can't take some abuse it isn't worth the money imo


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Harbor Freight.

Harbor Freight.

I was duped into paying extra for a Klein demo screwdriver that chipped the tip when bashing it against a 4" RMC locknut. I was not mad at Klein because I was using the tool like a jackass, just mad at myself for using a pricey tool in a demolition fashion. I already know Klein makes the worst wire strippers in their price point, so I am still trying to give them the benefit of the doubt, because I really like those plain red *****.


----------

